# fish finder,don't know what to get



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been looking at Lowrance Elite 5 HDI for $300. 
I'm thinking I want it, but then too I ask myself do I really NEED all that.
I mainly fish Piedmont, Seneca and Tappan.
Any other suggestions for a lesser model will be much appreciated.

I don't do tournaments, just me n mama or my son fish for 5-7 hours when we go.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd look at the Hummingbird Helix line.More bang for the same buck,IMO.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just picked up a helix 7 di for 400 will know how it works when i recieve my trolling motor transducer. The helix 5 di can be had for 250 of you start adding gps and si prices jump quick. Bever had an issue with any HB units. Ive also heard that HB customer service is alot better than lowrance


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have 2 Lawrence models! one is a 7 HDI and sonar is spot on! you can fish vertical and see the fish come eat your bait! Pretty amazing units. Personally i think Hummingbirds are junk and can't see anything on their sonars but that could've been the boat owners own fault. But for the money can't go wrong with lowrance!!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You could always get a raymaine 5 dvs, if u don't want the chart plotting. It's cheaper and has better down vision than the lowrance.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*Asking which sonar with options is best is the same as asking "how high is up". Each individual has their own preference and good/poor experiences. Seems like each manufacturer fits one style of fishing best. Garmin is hot on trying to become the leader in this field of fishing electronics. If all you think you need is the ability to locate fish and know the depth, all of them will work.*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the helix 7 and love the bigger screen. and its so bright you can see it in direct sun light. it wouldn't fit on my dash so I bought a ram mount and moved it over to the left side of the steering wheel.
sherman


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Best advice you can get is go to a cabelas, bass pro or some other store that has a display of finders and start messing with them in demo mode at the store. Go through the menus, settings and gps and get a feel on how those things work. To ask on a public forum is a Ford vs Chevy type of thing. I drive a Ford and use a lowrance.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Agreed,BUT,and correct me if I'm wrong as I haven't looked at Lowrance in a while. The Hummingbird Helix 5 can be purchased for $499 w/side imaging. Now,the comparable Lowrance HD units had to have an expensive purchase upgrade to have side imaging,as they only came with Down imaging capability. Has that changed? Do they now have a 5" model in $500 range with Side imaging already on,ready to roll?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

G3guy said:


> Best advice you can get is go to a cabelas, bass pro or some other store that has a display of finders and start messing with them in demo mode at the store. Go through the menus, settings and gps and get a feel on how those things work. To ask on a public forum is a Ford vs Chevy type of thing. I drive a Ford and use a lowrance.


I drive a ford truck and a mercury grand marquis car and have a lowrance on my big boat and have the hummingbird helix 7 on my little boat, go figure, LOL.

and I totally agree with going to a bps or cabelas and check out the different finders. and don't be bashful ask questions about each model you like.
sherman


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your reply's !!
I was at Cabelas yesterday and was playing with the Lowrance Elite 5 chirp. It's on sale for $299










To be honest, I don't understand the down imaging option, but I can always learn, eh? 

Thanks again!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

down imaging will show structure much better than traditional sonar. you will notice single rocks and logs on the bottom and even notice branches on underwater trees.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bought the Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp today for $199...wow, what a deal!!

Thanks every one for your suggestions and input, helped allot!


----------



## FootDr (Mar 3, 2016)

TClark, where did you get such a deal on the Elite 5 CHIRP? Is the deal still available?


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I got the raymarine dragonfly 4 about a year ago for around 299, it has the GPS, chirp and down imaging. The only differences are you can't have all three up at once. It does have the Wi-FIsh though, so you could buy a bigger tablet and run the GPS off of that and have the fishfinder running on the unit screen. Also I liked the hard screen over the softer lowrance unit, it just seemed more durable. And with LED backlighting the sun isn't a factor. Jus my two cents. Here's a screenshot I took on my phone from Lake Erie


----------

